# Cat tree from Petco



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

I ordered this cat tree from Petco, not knowing what to expect. For the price and size, it's really purrfect. Check out the girls:


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one of these!!!
Actually I have 2 - but one no longer has the balls attached! LOL
They LOVE it!
Puck got it when she was a kitten and ate all the balls off. I was able to keep tieing them back on but it eventually was a lost cause.
I got another one a year or so ago and now the kitten Buick is loving it to death!! The love to chew on the sisal and jump'climb all over it. 
Yes, Petco has good cat trees and that is a great one!!
I will keep buying that one when each wears out! 

Great picture!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How much was it?


----------



## TJ_Kloie_PC_Lover (Aug 2, 2005)

OOO I WANT!!! I don't think TJ and Kloie would have much interest but PC would! My sister had mentioned giving up her cat tree since PC was the only one who really used it. It would be cool! I LOVE that one!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> How much was it?


http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?w ... 4258375360


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

it is awful cute and they seem to just love it.


----------



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

reeka, thank you for posting the link to it! They also have one with green carpet, which is the one I have. I have to tell you, dh and I were in hysterics last night watching the girls play. It was well worth the price, and it's the only thing I have seen the kits use their claws on!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Wow! that is really cheap! I was expecting at least $75. I wish I had a garage and some tools because I would make one myself. I want to get one for Christmas for Willis and the new kitty I will have by then. There is one that actually looks like trees...has a bit of asian flair. Maybe I can find a pic of it.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow...that looks fantastic  I know my cats would love it...but they don't ship to the UK  

Hope your cats have lots of fun with it  

Eva x


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Well I couldn't find it. I've seen the one I want at petco...must just be an in store item. I did find this however while looking around. This is just tooo much. :wink: 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... 3070577082


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute little cat tree and they're both using it too :!:


----------



## TJ_Kloie_PC_Lover (Aug 2, 2005)

$30!? I might invest in one!!! :lol:


----------



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

> $30!? I might invest in one!!!


Yes, just 30.00, and comes fully assembled! All you need to do is unwrap the plastic. I may get one for upstairs in our bedroom at that price!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

mom2thefuzzbutts said:


> reeka, thank you for posting the link to it! They also have one with green carpet, which is the one I have. I have to tell you, dh and I were in hysterics last night watching the girls play. It was well worth the price, and it's the only thing I have seen the kits use their claws on!


You're welcome


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you have to buy it off the net or can you get it at the store? I want one NOW!!! LOL, not for me of course, but my Jazzy, who has seperation anxiety disorder and is getting worse and worse every day, needs this when I am work all day long. Hopefully this will cheer her up! Thanks for posting about this tree, sounds like everyone is going to have it by the end of the week!


----------

